# Saizen GH Pre-mixed



## Random8088 (Apr 1, 2020)

Was told some Saizen GH comes pre-mixed if this is the case what is it mixed with and how does it go through shipping without being damaged? If it is mixed with oil is it still ok for sub-Q injection?


----------



## Jin (Apr 1, 2020)

Random8088 said:


> Was told some Saizen GH comes pre-mixed if this is the case what is it mixed with and how does it go through shipping without being damaged? If it is mixed with oil is it still ok for sub-Q injection?



Never heard of pre mixed GH. Buyer beware.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 2, 2020)

Jin said:


> Never heard of pre mixed GH. Buyer beware.


I believe he's referring to Saizen pens, which are pharmaceutical grade and contain neutral preservatives, etc. within a cartridge.


----------



## brock8282 (Apr 2, 2020)

yss Saizen recently switched and is now pre mixed.... still with water. How does it go through shipping without being damaged? You’d probably have to ask saizen. It’s nothing new though as genotropin, humatrope and norditropin all come pre mixed as well.


----------



## Random8088 (Apr 2, 2020)

Was told  they are vials you can draw with slin pin refrigerate after first draw these are the 12mg Saizen from Merck.


----------



## Steamboat (Apr 2, 2020)

I used to get nutropin AQ which was already constituted GH, pharmaceutical grade, it was shipped in a styrofoam cooler, it had to be refrigerated at all times. So to answer your question , if it’s already constituted, it should be refrigerated at all times. My 2 cents


----------



## brock8282 (Apr 2, 2020)

Steamboat said:


> I used to get nutropin AQ which was already constituted GH, pharmaceutical grade, it was shipped in a styrofoam cooler, it had to be refrigerated at all times. So to answer your question , if it’s already constituted, it should be refrigerated at all times. My 2 cents


The better pharmaceutical companies now are using lots of preservatives in gh, most are now even saying that the gh doesn’t have to be stored in the refrigerator at all once you start using it, just avoid heat over 77 degrees for extended periods of time.


----------



## HGHDaddy (Jul 3, 2020)

You know Saizen is now being manufactured as liqid. it used to be a ready-made pen. But it's not like that anymore.


----------

